# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  برنامج يومي لطالب العلم

## الشريف عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى طلاب العلم والمشايخ : 

ارجو وضع لي برنامج بشكل يومي من صلاة الفجر الى وقت النوم 
علما باني من اهل الرياض واحضر لبعض الدروس فيها لبعض المشايخ حفظهم الله 
علما باني اذهب الى العمل من الساعة 8 صباحا الى الساعه 2 ظهرا 
شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...

----------


## رياض النضرة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الى طلاب العلم والمشايخ : 
> ارجو وضع لي برنامج بشكل يومي من صلاة الفجر الى وقت النوم 
> علما باني من اهل الرياض واحضر لبعض الدروس فيها لبعض المشايخ حفظهم الله 
> علما باني اذهب الى العمل من الساعة 8 صباحا الى الساعه 2 ظهرا 
> شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...


..................
أيهاالأخ الكريم الشريف عبدالله!
 يعلم الله أنني أغبطكم لمقامكم تحت سماء بلاد الحرمين-حرسها الله- وهل أعرت هذا الإسم(رياض النضرة) إلا بسبب مدينتك (الرياض)....
أخي ! أرى ما دمت تتتلمذ على يد بعض الشيوخ في المملكة، وهم أدرى بحالك ومستواك العلمي، من أهل المنتدى، فعليك إذن أن توجه هذا السؤال إلى أقرب مشايخك إليك فسوف تجد ضالتك وبغيتك وقد يساعدك الشيخ على المثابرة عليه من خلال متابعته لك ...
هذا ما أنصحك به لأنني لو كنت مكانك لما فعلت إلا هذا...
.......
لكن إن كان القصد التعرف على برنامج إخوانك ومقارنته ببرنامجك فهذا شيء آخر..
وأسأل الله أن يعلمني وإياك العلم النافع والقلب الخاشع والعمل الصالح..
والله ولي التوفيق...والسلا   عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## التقرتي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الى طلاب العلم والمشايخ : 
> ارجو وضع لي برنامج بشكل يومي من صلاة الفجر الى وقت النوم 
> علما باني من اهل الرياض واحضر لبعض الدروس فيها لبعض المشايخ حفظهم الله 
> علما باني اذهب الى العمل من الساعة 8 صباحا الى الساعه 2 ظهرا 
> شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ...



الاحسن ان تضبط برنامجك بنفسك فانت اعلم بحالها ، المهم ان لا تثقل على نفسك و لا ترخي.

و احسن شيئ هو الجلوس للمشايخ فهذا افضل فاذا وجدت دروسا مثلا بين المغرب و العشاء او بين العصر و المغرب فالزمها ، هكذا تلزم شيخ و تجد طلبة علم معك يحفزونك و تحفزهم و الله اعلم

----------


## ابومصعب الكويتي

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=39397
انصحك بسماع هذا الشريط للشيخ للشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير 

وكذلك انصحك بقراءة كتاب حلية طالب العلم  للشيخ بكر ابوزيد 

وكذلك كتاب  الخطيب البغدادي اقتضاء العلم العمل 

واخيرا استعن بالله وسله ان يوفقك ويسددك في طلب العلم
والله الموفق

----------


## السلفية النجدية

أوصيك بسماع شريط (  معالم منهجية في طلب العلم ) ..

لفضيلة الشيخ ( عبد الكريم الخضير ) - حفظه الله - ..

دونك رابط المحاضرة :

http://www.khudheir.com/ref/4549

وهذا رابط آخر من موقع البث الإسلامي ..

http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchi...?sid=&id=61146

----------

